# Problème compilation fortran!!



## deskos (17 Décembre 2006)

bonjour à tous

  j'ai besoin de compiler en fortran 90, et pour cela j'ai installé le compilateur intel (pour processeur intel) et les xcodes(gcc, g++,...) j'ai editer mon programme avec emacs, mais voilà dès que je veux compiler dans le terminal, il m'affiche ceci:


ordinateur-de-pierre-jack:~/Desktop/pierre jack$ ifort -g -o test test.f90
ld: warning fat file: /usr/lib/gcc/powerpc-apple-darwin8/4.0.0/../../..//crt1.o does not contain an architecture that matches the specified -arch flag: i386 (file ignored)
ld: table of contents for archive: /opt/intel/fc/9.1.029/lib/libsvml.a is out of date; rerun ranlib(1) (can't load from it)
ld: table of contents for archive: /opt/intel/fc/9.1.029/lib/libifport.a is out of date; rerun ranlib(1) (can't load from it)
ld: table of contents for archive: /opt/intel/fc/9.1.029/lib/libifcore.a is out of date; rerun ranlib(1) (can't load from it)
ld: table of contents for archive: /opt/intel/fc/9.1.029/lib/libimf.a is out of date; rerun ranlib(1) (can't load from it)
ld: table of contents for archive: /opt/intel/fc/9.1.029/lib/libipgo.a is out of date; rerun ranlib(1) (can't load from it)
ld: warning /usr/lib/gcc/powerpc-apple-darwin8/4.0.0//libgcc.a archive's cputype (18, architecture ppc) does not match cputype (7) for specified -arch flag: i386 (can't load from it)
ld: table of contents for archive: /opt/intel/fc/9.1.029/lib/libirc.a is out of date; rerun ranlib(1) (can't load from it)
ld: table of contents for archive: /opt/intel/fc/9.1.029/lib/libirc_s.a is out of date; rerun ranlib(1) (can't load from it)
ordinateur-de-daniele-grimal:~/Desktop/pierre jack$ 


et voici le prgramme que je cherche à compiler :

program test
implicit none 


print*,"salut"

end program test


 Je ne connais pas grand chose aux mac, mais vraiment très peu de choses, merci de vos de futures réponses.


----------



## tatouille (17 Décembre 2006)

lipo -info /path/to/ifort je ne sais pas d'ou vient ton f90 mais
c'est pas pour ton cpu ce que tu as install&#233;

-arch i686 
-arch ppc
-arch ppc64


----------



## deskos (17 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

[ la nouvelle discussion a &#233;t&#233; fusionn&#233;e avec la premi&#232;re... ]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118854

mais voil&#224; des que je compile mon programme avec la commande : gfortran -o test test.f90 et je l'execute avec  avec la commande: ./test  il m'affiche ceci  :

Ordinateur-de-pierre:/Users/local/bin anitadehoux$ ./TEST1
dyld: Library not loaded: /usr/local/lib/libgfortran.0.dylib
  Referenced from: /Users/local/bin/./TEST1
  Reason: image not found
Trace/BPT trap


qu'est ce que &#231;a veut dire( il manque une librairie...?), merci pour vos reponses.


----------



## tatouille (17 Décembre 2006)

deskos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> [ la nouvelle discussion a &#233;t&#233; fusionn&#233;e avec la premi&#232;re... ]
> 
> ...



oui l'image binaire de  /usr/local/lib/libgfortran.0.dylib
n'est pas trouv&#233;e impossible de charger ses symboles (linker statique se plaint )

otool -L /Users/local/bin/TEST1


man xxd


----------



## phmac (27 Novembre 2007)

salut 

j utilise le compilateur intel avec xcode pour compiler sur f90 et  f95 cela marche tres bien sur le tiger d'un ami mais sur mon leopard il me dit qu il ne trouve pas le G++???? 

es qu il y a moyen d'arranger ce probleme??
merci


----------



## tatouille (27 Novembre 2007)

phmac a dit:


> salut
> 
> j utilise le compilateur intel avec xcode pour compiler sur f90 et  f95 cela marche tres bien sur le tiger d'un ami mais sur mon leopard il me dit qu il ne trouve pas le G++????
> 
> ...


 oui en installant xcode correctement


----------



## phmac (15 Décembre 2007)

la n'est pas le probleme sur le site d'intell plusieurs personne rencontre des probleme de compatibilité entre ifort et leopard


----------

